# fuel gauge not working. why?



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

after fitting an hks fuel pump, my fuel gauge says its always empty. ive already put 60litres of petrol but still the gauge's needle is flat. i removed my electronic boost controller same day i fitted the fuel pump. did i disconnect something from the electrical loom under the steering wheel or i did something wrong in fitting the fuel pump?

any ideas people?

thanks


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Removed any plug for the fuel sender in the tank? Usually located near the fuel pump.
Its also possible that you have jammed the fuel sender in the tank while mounting the uprated pump.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

if i did remove the plug, the fuel pump is not going to work is it? ive been running the car but fuel seems to be ok. even the low fuel indicator (red small light) is not working. did i knock off something from the wiring?ill have a look at the plug for the fuel sender now.

thanks


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*fuel gauge*

i had the same problem mate after fitting my 2nd tommei fuel pump intank.it was the wiring and pipwork getting inthe way and stopped it working on my dash,mine showed half full all time.justin at tr got in my tank and securly fitted the pumps in annd clearedeverything else out off the way.easyer wene fuel tanks lower than higher too as justin found out:nervous::nervous:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I had the same problem, for some reason the fuel float bar in the fuel tank had come unclipped from the sensor mount


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

thanks guys. took the fuel pump out again and refitted everything back, now gauge is sorted. happy man! 

thanks to fourtoes for helping me out. thanks bob! topman!


----------

